# Line Clearance Bucket Operators MA



## MarquisTree (Mar 20, 2012)

Marquis Tree Service is looking to hire two motivated line clearance bucket operators. 
Requirements: 
Class B CDL with air brakes 
Drug Free 
EHAP, CPR, First Aid certified 
Experience with utility pruning standards 
knowledge of, and ability to make proper pruning cuts 
ISA or MCA a plus. 

We offer top notch equipment, 401K (with company match), health insurance, paid vacation, paid holidays, paid sick day and pay above industry standard. We don't need to fill thousands of trucks. We are willing to pay for the best, but we expect quality and production in return. If you want to just be a number and get lost in the crowd this job isn't for you. If you want to be compensated and noticed for your hard work send me a pm or email your resume to [email protected]


----------



## MarquisTree (Mar 21, 2012)

Bump


----------



## MarquisTree (Mar 21, 2012)

View attachment 230138

Here is a pic of one of our forestry trucks paired with a new bandit 1590xp, its just waiting for the right operator


----------



## MarquisTree (Mar 22, 2012)

Marquis Tree Service is looking to hire two motivated line clearance bucket operators. 
Requirements: 
Class B CDL with air brakes 
Drug Free 
EHAP, CPR, First Aid certified 
Experience with utility pruning standards 
knowledge of, and ability to make proper pruning cuts 
ISA or MCA a plus. 

We offer top notch equipment, 401K (with company match), health insurance, paid vacation, paid holidays, paid sick day and pay above industry standard. We don't need to fill thousands of trucks. We are willing to pay for the best, but we expect quality and production in return. If you want to just be a number and get lost in the crowd this job isn't for you. If you want to be compensated and noticed for your hard work send me a pm or email your resume to [email protected]

David
Marquis Tree Service
Tree Removal Service | Marquis Tree Trimming Service - Lexington,Waltham Burlington, MA
(781) 860-9618


----------



## MarquisTree (Mar 22, 2012)

This is a great opportunity


----------



## MarquisTree (Mar 24, 2012)

*Utility tree care workers*



MarquisTree said:


> Marquis Tree Service is looking to hire two motivated line clearance bucket operators.
> Requirements:
> Class B CDL with air brakes
> Drug Free
> ...



This is a great opportunity for utility tree care workers who have maxed out at one of the "big" companies.


----------



## MarquisTree (Mar 28, 2012)

.


MarquisTree said:


> Marquis Tree Service is looking to hire two motivated line clearance bucket operators.
> Requirements:
> Class B CDL with air brakes
> Drug Free
> ...


----------



## richard88 (Mar 29, 2012)

what is the cost of living like there? is there affordable housing to be had? 

Also are there any universities or community colleges in the area? My fiance is in college administration and recruiting.

Thanks for any answers you may have. Im recently entertaining the idea of a change of scenery.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 29, 2012)

richard88 said:


> what is the cost of living like there? is there affordable housing to be had?
> 
> Also are there any universities or community colleges in the area? My fiance is in college administration and recruiting.
> 
> ...




Just one or two like Boston College, Boston University, North Eastern, Umass Boston and a bunch of smaller ones... Oh yeah lets not forget Harvard and MIT.


----------



## richard88 (Mar 29, 2012)

ah yes, i didn't know what area exactly he was in so i was thinking along the lines of what kind of a commute she would be looking at if we were close to where his company was based out of, but i do appreciate the answer. i've lived in many big cities and remember terrible 2hr bumber to bumber freeway traffic.

Richard


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 29, 2012)

richard88 said:


> ah yes, i didn't know what area exactly he was in so i was thinking along the lines of what kind of a commute she would be looking at if we were close to where his company was based out of, but i do appreciate the answer. i've lived in many big cities and remember terrible 2hr bumber to bumber freeway traffic.
> 
> Richard



In So-Cal we bid in that bumper to bumper time. 
Jeff


----------



## MarquisTree (Mar 29, 2012)

richard88 said:


> what is the cost of living like there? is there affordable housing to be had?
> 
> Also are there any universities or community colleges in the area? My fiance is in college administration and recruiting.
> 
> ...




Richard, 
the cost of living in the Boston area can be pretty high depending on where you want to live. Our shop address is 11 Republic Rd, North Billerica, MA 01862, if you take a look online and then look at a site like zip reality you can get an idea what homes sell for in our area. I don't know what the pay standards are in your area but I can tell you we have 20 full time employees right now and none of them make less then $15 a hour + benefits. 
The position i have posted here will pay $19-$24 an hour


----------



## MarquisTree (Mar 29, 2012)

richard88 said:


> what is the cost of living like there? is there affordable housing to be had?
> 
> Also are there any universities or community colleges in the area? My fiance is in college administration and recruiting.
> 
> ...




This is the right area for your fiance, we have a very high density of colleges, and universities. The commute would really depend on which one, there are many in the city of Boston but we also have a bunch of schools outa town too.


----------



## MarquisTree (Apr 8, 2012)

Just added a MCA, ISA, ISA utility specialist to our crew, still looking for one more


----------

